# Reconsidering ENFP (IEE), description fits but Fi?



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I find that I relate to most of the description given for Fi from the description given on Wikisocion for IEE. And of course the Ne description was basically spot on. But I guess I still struggle differentiating Fi and Fe within myself. I also found myself relating rather well to the vulnerable Ti description. Although not prone to logical fallacies, I often fail to explain systems very thoroughly. I would explain it in a very back to front way, going back to essential details after explaining the less important features and wondering why someone is failing to understand the essence of what I'm talking about.

But then I relate to the Alpha/Beta quadras most. I'll give you guys an example of what comes to mind when I look at/recall the ocean, I remember seeing it in another post. I can explain where my focus is, and where it isn't.

When I perceive an ocean my thoughts are not on the texture or specific colour or the memory of how it smells. I'm thinking about what it symbolizes and trying to find new ways of looking at it. I then seem to use Ti and look at the details, trying to see how each aspect of the ocean can fit into that new vision. I personify the ocean, imagine what kind of person it would be. Reminds me of Dumbledore. Now I think about the Harry Potter series. What do the inhabitants of the ocean represent in Harry Potter? Who would Voldemort be? If I swam in the ocean how would that effect the Harry Potter story line, what would it change? I could go on..

Is this Ne+Ti+Fe going off on an interesting (to me, at least) imaginative journey?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

What were you previously?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> What were you previously?


I was stuck on xNTP for the longest time. INFJ (IEI), ISTP (LSI) and ENFP (IEE) were also always possibilities.

And I realised I posted this in the wrong section, my apologies for that!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> I was stuck on xNTP for the longest time. INFJ (IEI), ISTP (LSI) and ENFP (IEE) were also always possibilities.
> 
> And I realised I posted this in the wrong section, my apologies for that!


And your 16personalities.com results?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Duplicate.


Well ISTP, though the dichotomy preferences were not above 40% on any.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> Well ISTP, though the dichotomy preferences were not above 40% on any.


How correct does this sound?



> Vortical-Synergetic Cognition
> 
> The fourth cognitive style: it is synthetic, positive, and inductive. Its most appropriate title is Vortical-Synergetic. This form flows in Sociotypes ESFJ, ISTP, ENTJ, INFP.
> 
> ...


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> How correct does this sound?


Quite well actually, though I always saw myself as negativistic, not positivistic. "Tints of one thought cascading into another" is difficult for me to wrap my head around also.

The image that comes into my head when I read the description reflects how I see my thoughts, on a kind of intuitive level. 

But basically it's a difficult one to decide definitively.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> Quite well actually, though I always saw myself as negativistic, not positivistic. "Tints of one thought cascading into another" is difficult for me to wrap my head around also.
> 
> The image that comes into my head when I read the description reflects how I see my thoughts, on a kind of intuitive level.
> 
> But basically it's a difficult one to decide definitively.


Negativism is "we need $10 more". Positivism is "we have $90." When the goal is $100.

That quote was actually SLI.


* *




General Description

Values convenience and quality. Gives preference to comfort in clothing rather than appearance. Sensitively reacts to touch and any extraneous odors. Enjoys quiet communion with nature. Caring in relation to family and friends.

Prudent and economical. Inventive and resourceful at home and at work, if he happens to enjoy it. Skeptical of slogans and boisterous appeals, prefers to go by common sense. Stubborn and uncompromising in that which he considers to be correct. Though he is distrustful of new ideas, after testing them in practice is able to extract benefit from them.

Independent. Proud, even haughty. In need of a sensitive approach, praise, and attention. Inclined towards skepticism. Poorly sees the future evolution of events. Concerned about making timely choices in life, yet feels dependent on the vicissitudes of fate.

Impressionable, poorly controls his emotions during a dispute. Doesn't know how to express his feelings openly. Life's hardships make him resort to "black" humor. At times he is taken by pessimism and apathy; instead of encouraging a person, he becomes taken in by their negative state.

Detailed description

Learns about the world through first-hand experience and travel. Sensitive towards all that disrupts the natural harmony. Rejects any artificiality, factitious displays, unhealthy instincts. Caring in relations to close ones. If he sees that the person is not feeling well will come to his aid. If he considers someone to be his friend, doesn't leave that person in need. Perceptive of potentialities that are related to senses. In pursuit of sensory novelty often leads an active way of life (fishing, hiking, swimming, travel, etc.). Cannot tolerate monotony and descent into inertia. Internally sensitive and vulnerable, easily wounded, although does not show this outwardly. In order to survive, adapts to the prevailing mores; if necessary, follows the established norms.

SLI is economical and prudent in dealing with material resources. He is more likely to try to mend old and worn out things than to throw them away. His mindset has a technological bent. He searches for simple but effective methods for resolving problems. Before taking on some task, SLI thinks over several options to achieve the desired result, and stops on the most economical one. Works only by methods that are most convenient to him. Notes those who shrink away from work and ponders about how to make them work or get rid of them. Himself will do only that which is necessary. Works well with any instruments, masterfully applies technical equipment. Often can work well with his hands. Constantly tries to improve his knowledge, skill, and professional level in any chosen field of activity. Hopes for guaranteed and quick results based on rational organization of his labor and studies.

Usually doesn't run late turning in his assignments and work, but enjoys turning things in on time. Worries that he will be assigned an inconvenient for him schedule. In dealing with people demonstrates a quality of "being taken in by life". Shows his skepticism by employing specific kind of humor, ironizes. However, deep in his soul he remains an optimist and doesn't lose hope in a positive outcome. In an emergency situation, he doesn't panic but looks for ways to buy time. Follows and orients by his inner impressions to the external events. Feels dependent on the vicissitudes of fate. Takes on life's shocks, trying to protect his loved ones from them; however, it is difficult for him to bear such burden for long.

Shows a contrast in expression of his emotions: at times he is cool and self-absorbed, like "iceberg in the ocean", at other times – excited and energetic. Evaluates human relations by degree of emotional displays. Turbulent emotions for him are an indicator of instability and potentially poor relations. During a conflict does not get involved too deeply in the dispute, but if he feels that his values have been trespassed upon he responds harshly. Won't be frank with outsiders. Doesn't like it when someone tries to "peer into his soul" and penetrate into his inner feelings. He must be understood without words.

SLI likes it when his abilities and achievements are appreciated. If his achievements are not noticed, he may lose all desire to try, or even fall sick if his abilities are not needed or requested for a long time. Needs new, challenging situations and unusual problems that can distract him from the monotony of everyday life. If he feels uninterested in something, he will simply detach and go about his business. Needs to be inspired and encouraged to take up a task, otherwise he will demobilize and fall into inertia and melancholy. Without new and exciting goals, his mood drops. He responds well to a language of compliments and praises that promises timely success. His state is optimal when the success is just out of reach, yet nearby.

SLI's mood depends on how he is treated by others. He trusts only deep affections – steady feelings that have been tested by time. In dealing with others, he sets his own psychological distance and grows very anxious if someone transgresses it. Intolerant of intrusive and imposing people. Smoothness of relations to him is an indispensable condition for living a fulfilling life. Despite the scruples and distance in communication, he is quite tolerant of human weaknesses, gentle and forgiving of people.

Critical of violence and coercion. He won't pressure anyone himself, and neither will he give into any attempts to pressure him. SLI estimates the potential and achievements of a man by his rhythm speech, mannerisms, appearance. Possessing prior life experience can discern boasting from real possibilities. Knows how much force needs to be applied and where to apply it to achieve the desired result. However, himself often cannot exert an effective influence on these points. Resorts to violence rarely and usually due to the pressure of external circumstances.

As a business partner, he follows his obligations if he considers them to be reasonable. Prefers sincerity, informality, and clarity in business relationships. Very stubborn. If he is sure of something, it is virtually impossible to convince him otherwise. He will stick to his cold-blooded understanding of the situation. In business, demonstrates prudence and methodicality. Always tries to make do with minimal force, attract fewer people. Opposes bureaucracy and detailed control. Flexibly adapts to changes in specifics while adhering to the overarching plan.





* *




The SLI man is relaxed, thorough, and impenetrably calm. He produces an impression of a manly and restrained person, possessing a deep sense of self-worth. He typically has an excellent aesthetic taste and selects convenient, inconspicuous clothing: often dark grey and dark blue sweaters and shirts of calm tones.

GABIN tends to be solidly built, with sluggish movements, somewhat lazy. He likes to adopt positions where he is half-sitting and half-lying down. As soon as an opportunity presents itself, he will immediately adopt the pose optimal for restfulness, in which he can relax and be at ease.

In a calm state, he appears to be submerged into himself, with a serious look on his face, noticing little of what is transpiring around him, especially when he is working. However, somehow he still manages to see everything. If you approach him reluctantly, he will slowly raise his eyes with phlegmatic, melancholy expression. It may even seem that he isn't living, but suffering.

With someone he doesn't know, it is difficult for him to find a suitable topic for conversation. However, if you initiate a discussion, GABIN will considerately and comprehensively commentate and answer your questions. Usually, he speaks quietly, trying not to attract excess attention.

GABIN's smile, as a rule, is not displayed for everyone, but only to people who are close and familiar to him. It makes his austere, unemotional face appear unusually endearing.

In the childhood, the boy of this type is often distinguished by good physical training. He is adroit and mobile. He feels at ease during lessons of gymnastics or martial arts. Trainings gives him great pleasure, since his body is so obedient to him. His interests often include modeling, and generally anything where he has to work with hands, since he tends to be very skillful at handwork.

Boys of this type usually study well, although it seems that they do so with much unwillingness, as if from under a stick. There is a persistent impression that GABIN has to do his homework through force, fighting (at times even successfully) with his infinite laziness. Sometimes he loses this struggle, and then, especially in the upper classes, his education goes down the drain.

In principle, GABIN is assiduous, sensible, and capable of achieving good results, especially in natural and precise sciences. But the acclaim of being a honorary student rarely appeals to him.

With age, GABIN enjoys systematic exercise and sport increasingly less, although from time to time can entertain himself with lifting some weights.

Men of this type are observant, possess an ironic mind and an unobtrusive, refined sense of humor, although they are not willing to show this for just anyone. GABIN overall is not very demonstrative and prefers a sufficiently secluded, calm life far away from people, the noise, the fuss, and all the possible calamities.

GABIN exists as if outside of current culture. He is unusually critical of everything, retains his own point of view, and is difficult to influence by advertisements or other manifestations of popular culture. Clubbing, senseless noisy gathering with many unknown people where no one can hear anyone else, do not draw youths of this type.

Another matter is a social gathering with familiar people, where he feels himself valued and loved, a small corporate party for example. Here GABIN can even take initiative and proceed to entertain guests, or, at least, he will try to support the general atmosphere of celebration.

Not every girl is able to entice distrustful GABIN. First, he does not believe that he can be attractive to someone. Second, rarely everyone succeeds in awakening any enthusiasm or interest in him - indeed GABIN, as a rule, does not hurry anywhere. Behind his courageous, solid appearance hides impossible shyness and indecisiveness. His understanding of relationships is poor, thus he does not see when he should show initiative and when it's unnecessary. So that everything is simple and not as terrifying, he may prefer to not take any initiative at all. Instead, he chooses to fill himself with mysteriousness to excite curiosity in others by his absence.

Relations with GABIN usually happen accidentally - he himself does not understand where they came from and how they originated. He is capable of falling in love from a distance, only by eyes, observing the person who randomly captured his heart for a long time. In this case, being a contemplator by his nature, he can spend months and even years in this state and not take any action.

A story from real life of male GABIN: "I was studying in medical school, and one girl seemed very attractive to me. And I walked around and looked at her, and for entire 6 years I continued liking her. And the next 2 years of residency as well. Then I finished with school. After some time I called her and asked her to marry me. She agreed. Thus we became married."

GABIN is reserved (because he is easily wounded), and does not like to put his feelings on display for strangers. Fact is that he is not so confident in himself, as it may seem. Learn to give praise and support to your partner, then he will more easily manage his life, and will feel somewhat better about himself.

GABIN can only fit one relationship per unit of time, therefore he usually does not have many real relationships. If he suddenly discovers that his thoughts and his heart are occupied by a new person, he easily closes the old chapter of his life and begins from a new, blank page without many pangs of conscience. Memories of the past, as a rule, leave him indifferent because he lives by the present day. 

If GABIN has married, then he can keep his family for a long period of time, sometimes for life. For this he has to be sufficiently comfortable - then laziness will dissuade him from changing anything. In addition, he fears that new life might be worse than his current life. He cannot foresee such things. In family life, the most difficult part for him is explication and analysis of relations, scandals, tears. Don't forget that the soft and benevolent GABIN can also become very austere and insensitive. If anything is not to his liking, he will, without any ceremonies, inform you about it with a concealed but distinctive threat in his voice. You will understand then that he is not going to repeat himself twice. During such moments, it is better not to argue with him, since his anger is usually short-lived. Though he is jealous and touchy, simultaneously he can also be very sympathetic.

Among GABINs there are those who choose a single partner for their entire life (if man of this type is lucky enough to meet that woman, whom he can love his entire life). If the relationship with GABIN is built on trust, then it will be solid and lasting. This helps him to periodically be in a good mood, to feel as a close friend of his wife (or girlfriend) and care after her. In such cases, GABIN is exceptionally trusting and open, and experienced sincere comfort of the soul and happiness. So that this lasts, he is capable of much.

Children in the family of GABIN usually enjoy the patronage of their father. He is not petty and condescending to them. Frequently, he grows attached to them and makes friends with them, trying to teach them anything useful.

With housework, he is industrious and does a lot of work with his hands. At home his snobbery is manifested in him giving preference to expensive, beautiful things. He loves all possible mechanisms, that can make his life more convenient and comfortable.

Being practical, GABIN, both at home and at work, does only that which is actually needed and which will bring concrete benefit. He is not inclined to squander his resources and is an expert at estimating the relationship between price and quality of goods. He also knows, how much time and labor will be required to earn the sum necessary for acquisition.

The results of such calculations frequently indicate that it's not even worth it to start anything. In short, GABIN lives according to the principle of saving energy, i.e. he tries not to make more, but instead to reduce his needs to the minimum, in order to expand as little effort as possible. Generally, he prefers so that any work becomes automated, since he does not like to overstrain himself, and never passes the opportunity to exist as long as possible in a state of comfort and rest.

In any undertaking, GABIN lacks the necessary emotional attitude, i.e. enthusiasm; therefore he needs someone who will help him overcome his inertia and inspire him to take on the new matters. Frequently, it is easy to get GABIN moving by suggesting some novel, light enterprise - he loves to feel refreshed by unusual impressions. These enhance his life, make it appear in new light for him, help him avoid the periods of constant boredom and inactivity. Sometimes men of this type quickly get ready and leave for a journey. Some love to go traveling or hiking, reconciling with having to spend time in inconvenience and the absence of comfort for the sake of gaining new impressions, which are necessary for them as fresh air.

For this same reason (GABIN knows himself, how pleasant in life is anything new) he loves to create surprises. Can present anything, which a close person has dreamed about for a long time, or unexpectedly do something pleasant for them. He himself in such cases is no less glad than the recipient of his gifts and favors. He loves to sometimes unexpectedly arrive at a place, where, to his knowledge, his dear woman will be present at this very moment. And to shine with happiness, that now he will gladden her by its his appearance.

Although GABIN is lazy, he will never become penniless. Moreover, the work, which he selects for himself, is usually something serious, that requires from him both high level of professional skill and expertise, and ability to make independent decisions. Both of these qualities are usually present in abundance in him. GABINs make for good doctors, physical therapists, economists, architects, computer specialists, natural scientists, and movie directors.

However, besides the business aspects, human relations at work are exceptionally important for GABIN. He monitors them carefully. It is necessary for him that he is loved, valued, and praised. As a result of his constant (but almost imperceptible) efforts in this direction, GABIN usually occupies the role of everyone's favorite in a group.




Possibly SLI, and currently feel a drive for your dual, which has placed conscious shift to thinking of her.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Negativism is "we need $10 more". Positivism is "we have $90." When the goal is $100.
> 
> That quote was actually SLI.
> 
> ...


Haha SLI couldn't be much further from my type.

Preference for comfort over appearance? Very rarely

Common sense? Been told often that it's lacking

Economical? Not really.

I like keeping active, though often in more exciting sports, extreme sports.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's ENFPs


* *




Holographical Cognition

In cognitive theory, the third cognitive form is the least studied: it is analytic, negative, and inductive. The provisional name of this style is Holographical-Panoramic. 'Holograph' originates from the Ancient Greek words holos "entire, whole" and grapho "write". This name is derived from the Holographist's ability to densely pack information via method of 'like to, similar' analogy. Sociotypes possessing this form are SLE, LII, IEE, ESI.

As Statics, Holographers attain reliable precision of thought. As Negativists they periodically turn the object of thought to its opposite side. As Involutionary types, they sporadically change the angle of examination or criterion of judgment.

6.1. Intellectual Sphere

This cognitive style has much in common with the holographic principle in physics. A hologram (optical) is a statistically recorded interference pattern made by two beams of light which are transmitted and reflected from a single source. Holographic technology allows us to obtain a three-dimensional image of an object. The hologram itself is an aggregation of stripes and spots exactly resembling the embedded object. The two beams of light are superimposed in such a way that every part of the hologram carries information about the whole.

In this way, by mentally superimposing multiple projections of the same object, Holographists reach a holistic view. To do this, they look at the image and select a desired angle of examination. Holographic cognition often utilizes the grammatical conjunctives: "or-or", "either-or", "on the one hand, on the other hand". It actively uses the principle of perspective; unrestricted choice in point of view. The holographic approach is a progressive approximation towards the purpose, or away from it, accompanied by changes of perspective. The holographic process is carried out as if calibrating focus.

Holographic cognition has a characteristic penetrating, skeletal-revealing, 'x-ray' nature. It unhesitatingly cuts away details and nuances, giving a coarsely generalized representation of the subject. Take for example the two orthogonal cross-sections of a cylinder: the horizontal section looks like a circle, and the vertical section looks like a rectangle. Two different perspectives of an indivisible whole which, when superimposed in the mind, produces transition to a higher level of understanding about the object.

SLE thinks this way in battle. Analyzing the situation, they simplify it to two or three facets (frontal, flank, and/or rear), but then quickly go to a higher tier of understanding. LII grasps the problem from opposite sides, mentally rotating the situation in three dimensions around its semantic axes. ESI first draws near to a person, then moves away, seeming to probe the individual from all sides, cutting off those who could let them down. IEE detects the possible hidden motivations of a person, as if building their psychological 'hologram'.

The main advantages of Holographic cognition are as follows. First, it is multi-perspective. As already stated, because of this it attains a dimensionally holistic and complete depiction. Second, it values simplicity and clarity, avoids pretentiousness, and forgoes 'bells and whistles'. Holographists are particularly effective in crisis situations, when it is necessary to make decisions quickly, and there is no time to weigh all the details.

The obvious disadvantage of this cognitive style is that it appears too rough, lacking adequate consideration to details which become important when a process flows smoothly. Its information-dense constructs are often difficult to decompress and unpack; to outsiders, they may seem void of intermediate links for establishing coherency in their connections.
According to Aristotle, Holographic cognition corresponds to explanation by structural or formative causes. Aristotle called it the structure of form. Returning to the sculptor example, the cause of the sculpture is its latent form, which the sculptor merely sets free by cutting away excess marble.





* *




Intuitive Ethical Extravert: The Advisor


General description

Insightful: keenly discerns the motives of other people. Gravitates towards the capable and the extraordinary personalities. Knows how to cheer up someone, how to instill hope. Advises on ways out of difficult life situations. 

Altruistic: for people towards whom he is sympathetic can do more than what was expected of him. Light and kind in communication. With his sincerity and warmth inspires trust. May become offended if he doesn't obtain an emotional response. Seeks to manage the feelings of others. 

Mobilizes and becomes active in extreme situations. Provides resistance to and repels unjustified attacks. He is often unable to make himself do what is objectively needed. Poorly combines what he wishes for with the concurrent reality of the situation. First demonstrates initiative but then seeks people who will ensure implementation of his ideas without his participation. 

Becomes easily tired of the routine, thus frequently changes his hobbies and occupations. Doing meticulous, detailed work is not for him. For him, it is difficult to follow schedules and timetables. He doesn't take well to strict discipline, has little respect the formal subordination.

Detailed description

IEE has an excellent intuition for people. He adeptly assesses motivation of others from disparate phrases, intonation, facial expressions, and peculiarities of behavior. Easily guesses what another person is striving for. Learns quickly, for he is able to grasp the main points of the issue. Has well-developed faculties of fantasy: often thinks up stories with entertaining plotlines, creates imaginary scenes and events, easily envisions and conceptualizes. Gravitates towards talented and unusual personalities. Knows how to encourage and inspire people, generously gives compliments, enthusiastically describes future activities and prospects. Offers multiple solutions for addressing the same problem. Finds it unbearable to occupy himself with repetitive work; repetition generates boredom which strongly depresses his spirits. 

IEE, like no other, is discerning in the logic of human relations, especially acutely he sees the causes and motivations that create complications and conflicts in intimate relationships and friendships. It is easier for him, however, to maintain the present relations that are running smoothly than to mend old breakups. He sensitively reacts to any antipathies and animosity. Charming and sociable; will build relations with anyone, if this person is interesting to him. Perceptive of which distance he needs to keep with which individual in social interaction, although he doesn't always hold it. IEE knows what needs to be done to maintain a favorable psychological atmosphere within a group. He gives advice on how to interact and communicate with someone to become invaluable to them.

In extreme situations, IEE mobilizes and acts quite resolutely and decisively. Provides a rebuff and resistance to any types of encroachment and invasions. He will respond to any dictatorial and coercive attempts and retaliate with force. Very independent, but also won't attempt to compel and drive others. Not afraid to speak out against a superior force. He can go to an official or a manager of any rank and demand a resolution or implementation of measures to address his problems. When he gets involved in arguments, IEE will actively and sometimes aggressively assert his opinions and views. Suffers from irritability and edginess. For this reason often has trouble with building up bodily tension.

IEE is unable to work effectively within a rigid system that imposes too many restrictions. He dislikes it when his relations with others are controlled and regulated from the outside. Find it difficult to perform meticulous work of the type of formal accounting. He often doesn't go into the details but will instead grasp the general meaning. Due to this, he doesn't always listen to another person to the very end before coming to a conclusion and voicing his advice, which results in others feeling misunderstood. In his reasoning and formulation of objective conclusions, he often errs on the side of subjective impressions and subjective ethics and may ignore or dismiss the facts that contradict his own personal impressions. Though he will put in an effort and take objective factors into account in cases when he doesn't want to leave a poor impression of himself.

IEE is able to fully relax only in a thoroughly comfortable environment where he can feel himself at home and not worry about complications. He needs substantial doses of pleasant experiences; personal enjoyment plays a big role in his life. He loves it when he is surrounded by comfort, domestic coziness, help and care shown in concrete actions. Due to his preference for this kind of leisure, sometimes he makes an impression of a superficial, high-spirited and carefree person. It is possible for him to get sucked into the vortex of pleasant life which could lead to unpleasant consequences. He doesn't take care much of himself and can do with very little, however, physical and emotional discomfort will eventually undermine his health. He seeks the kind of lifestyle that isn't be too heavily burdened with contention and the need to fight for one's existence.

His internal state and mood are dependent upon the nature of work that he has to do. If it's not interesting or seems useless, then his mood drops. For this reason, IEE is not prone to performing regular upkeep and maintenance of his living quarters. He has weak sense of pragmatism and is not economical. If he becomes involved in organizing something, he does it out of his creative interest, for the soul, for the idea, and not for profit. The best reward for his labor is admiration, excitement and conveyance of positive emotions. The interplay of connecting pleasure with business constitutes a large part of IEE's life - he tries to turn work or studying into a kind of a game. 

IEE concerns with and seeks to manage the time expenditures of those around him. He does not tolerate people who don't act effectively or take away precious time. At the same time, often he poorly manages his own time and is prone to tardiness. When explaining or telling others about something, he follows his own tangents and associations, cannot relay information in a brief compact form, because of this doesn't always fit into the allotted time. For Advisor, it is important to monitor the ongoing development of the situation. Without inspiration and hope, without changes for the better, he feels depressed. Easily believes in optimistic promises, even though he understands that major changes take a while to implement. He himself is not characterized by patience. If his attempts to contradict his fate fail, then he gradually resigns himself to the inevitable.

IEE knows how to take the initiative and inspire people to action. But when his desire is lost, he tries to find other people who will drive the project to completion without his direct involvement. Internally, he is filled with conflicting thoughts and sad emotions. In order to escape and distract himself, can bury himself in work. In this he often doesn't feel a sense of measure and can overwork himself. In communication, he is emotional, independent, and somewhat naive. However, these qualities help him to achieve success in seemingly hopeless or very difficult undertakings. In a good mood, he effectively resolves the current operational difficulties and obstructions. He quickly finds how to substitute a missing item, or even how to completely do without it.





* *




Thin and pulled up, with light, swift gait, usually men of this type stay like that till old age, preserving an almost youthful figure. Face of HUXLEY typically has large eyes and mouth, ready to smile at any moment. However along with general affability, HUXLEY as a whole makes an impression of a serious and calm person.

Friendly and well-wishing disposition, encouraging smile and endless enthusiasm - all this distinguishes the real HUXLEY. Magnificent haircut - in short or long version - usually creates an artistic mess on his head. This same mess can reign in his clothing - a jacket negligently thrown on top of a sports shirt, an open coat with a loosely hanging scarf - all this looks unconstrained and elegant, reflecting a certain recklessness inherent in his character.

Sometimes one can encounter thorough and disciplined men of this type, however the majority of representatives of this type have an inherent scatterbrainess and vague ideas about order. Instead, they know how to be liked by others. Thanks to this, all their matters usually become resolved.

HUXLEY is sincere, direct, resourceful, charming, and it takes him no effort to establish contact with somebody with use of unconstrained jokes and welcoming looks, everywhere he wishes - on the street, public transport, shops, university campus, bank, ministry etc. He does not feel subordination and acts naturally around any managers, knowing with certainty, that any official is first and foremost a person. And people - both on the street and in the high offices - are inclined to respond to the requests of this good-natured, calm, sincere man, while he will never forget to charmingly smile in return.

Real life example: "In Budapest, at the currency exchange center, there sits a handsome, welcoming middle aged fellow. He diligently counts on his calculator and does not forget to face it towards the client, so he would see the final figures. He smiles to the visitors, looking into their eyes with warmth, and talks with them on other subjects. This is probably the only currency exchange center in entire city where near the window stands a little box, and in it - tiny candies in beautiful many-colored wrappers. Not only does he exchange your money with a smile, which is hard to forget, but he also offers you to taste the candies. How can anyone be indifferent to such approach? Obviously next time you need an exchange center, you'll go there again."

In childhood - he is a merry, dreamy and enterprising boy, who is never bored. In fact, life is full of such interesting things! And from all this, of course, the most interesting for him are the people. They go to school mostly in order to observe teachers, trying to understand their characters, and also in order to socialize with friends. Socializing for him is always meaningful. However, as far as content is concerned, only those HUXLEYs are successful at studies, who have a good memory. Otherwise, he has to spend the whole summer learning the multiplication table, which may literally poison his life.

During teenage period HUXLEY starts to pump up his muscles, so he would look like a "real man". Afterwards, many of them for the same reason regularly engage in sport, although for them it's doubtful pleasure.

The selection of higher education institution is agonizing. The fact is that HUXLEY matures very late (around the age of 40!), while he has to enroll to the university much earlier (and the idea of attending the army is not very popular among the representatives of this type). At the age of 17-18 almost none of representatives of this type know what they want to do in life. HUXLEY lives in order to extract the maximum possibilities from his contact with people, not in order to learn dry and useless formulas or lifeless integrals.

Thankfully, though not many HUXLEYs can brag about good memory, many of them join humanitarian departments in colleges. Here they study with greater pleasure, if they can consider studying as pleasure at all.

On the other hand HUXLEY has lots of friends, and even more acquaintances. He is liked by everyone and everyone is ready to spend time with him because a positive energy is coming from him and life is boiling around him.

Generally, informal relationships is their domain. Through friends and acquaintances he learns about life, moreover precisely socializing helps to broaden his horizon and acquire knowledge in most various of fields. That does not mean that he knows about everything only by hearsay (although partly it is true). Simply friends and acquaintances hint what would be better to read a little, where and what to watch, on what to focus attention. He does not like the idea of standard education where you need to regulary attend classes and take exams. However he has enormous curiosity to everything around him and he is ready to learn about world in its various forms (and later on - of course - discuss it with friends). Indeed HUXLEY not only curious but also thoughtful young man and for him it is important not only to know but also understand what caught his interest.

Since HUXLEY moves through life with unusual ease, he can successfully be pleased by a quiet, calm and thorough girl. Its only needed for her to attentively listen to his reasonings and support his notions.

In a group often HUXLEY is the best storyteller, knows how to inspire everyone, involve, entertain, shake them up. It happens that guests just gather and sit and only when HUXLEY comes the party starts.

Actually, this young man does not go astray under any circumstances, does not fall in spirit of any hardships. To the contrary, in situations where you need to quickly find a way out, in stressful situations, mobilization of all his charm and resourcefulness helps him to keep up the tone. If life came to a stagnation, friends left somewhere or are always busy, at work every day the same thing, then its not that far from depression.

HUXLEY becomes serious about marriage usually quite late. Until 40 years they are attracted to freedom and an enormous amount of opportunity that they always see within arms reach. To get acquainted and fall in love "head over heels" does not take great effort of him. If the beautiful girls were not that abundant then maybe he would stop somewhat earlier. So even if HUXLEY has married a bit too soon due to "big love" (and he falls in love easily), then most likely there will follow a divorce, and after that - sexual freedom and new, bright victories at the love front.

If HUXLEY, however, stays in the family, then know, you have a soft husband, who is very distant from manly chauvinism. He acts with the wife as with equal partner, not against helping around the house, eagerly hangs out with children, especially with little ones, with pleasure entertains and interacts with them. His optimism and ability to easily relate to everything in the world makes him cheerful and beloved father.

If HUXLEY was taught manual work in his family as a child, he is able to maintain the house in some order. He does not refuse to buy products and to make repairs. In general, he takes care of the household, though he will need help with some remaining details, because when everything in general terms has been completed, and the work needs to be brought to the end, he loses interest. He believes that once the major work is done, the rest can be done later. As a result his apartment may have unpainted skirting-board and non-hanging chandelier for many years.

Since HUXLEY is oriented at originality, he likes to invent and refine something. At this he may be really talented. So his improved object might be unique and you wont find another one like that, however it will always be brought to operating condition.

The main enemy in HUXLEY's life - formalities of any kind, from filling receipts for rent to various rules and agreements. So this part of everyday problems better be handled by his wife.

Men of this type do not fit into the measured, standardized life of society easily. Thing is that he with difficulty handles mundane, routine work. He needs at least some freedom, so he is better suited for work that is related to business trips or having a more loose schedule, where he for example is giving lectures. He finds the use of his talents in many humanitarian fields, works well with adults as well as with children.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Here's ENFPs
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Okay well it fits in the aspects which can be related to Ne, but directness, resourcefulness, outward enthusiasm doesn't really match. 

I am a terrible storyteller, though I'd be good at interrupting a storyteller with a funny twist..kind of thing. 

*edit* oh, the thinking style also fits quite well. but the trial and error vortical synergetic still seems like it's my style.

But before you say it I have looked thoroughly at all parts and it doesn't fit. INTP fits better than ENTP in terms of reinin dichotomies and Gulenko's thinking styles.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

SLI subtypes.


* *




Te Fe Dominant subtype

(Victor Gulenko) Outwardly businesslike, a little severe, cold and unapproachable. A realist and skeptic, distrustful of novelty, of those who advance [ideas of declarative character?]. Will always avoid useless matters, due to pragmatic nature. Very dynamic and technologically effective, Can extract the maximum of benefit even from tools. Their production is always foremost and will stand up to any competition on the market. Clothing is restrained, conservative, and they prefer a sporty, technological style. 

Ne Se Creative subtype

(Victor Gulenko) Aesthete, disposed to obtaining pleasant sensations. Is considerably more gregarious than the initial subtype. More optimistic, but less operational. Sybaritic epicure. Gravitates towards the humanitarian disciplines - skill, linguistics, history. Dresses with taste, chooses clothes that emphasize their good looks, selects clothes according to colour. 

Ti Fi Normalizing subtype

(Valentine Meged & Anatoly Ovcharov) The logical subtype prefers to maintain a distance. Are very independent and proud; act for their own convenience. In conversation may become ironic but can also become affable and interested if shown sympathy/respect from the interlocutor. When they become aware of having had offended someone they show regret, soften themselves and apologize calmly. Behind their external inaccessibility lies vulnerability; are impatient and mobile, love constant changes and new impression, are active, efficient and careful. Disdain discomfort in all situations and are therefore prone to correct/repair/adapt everything for the sake of convenience. Reliable and punctual, are exacting towards themselves and others; they behave with cold advantage but still may become emotional. Their behaviour is unpredictable and characterized by unexpected transitions from cold contemplation to active action. Gestures are impulsive, resolute. Gait: fast, measured. 

Ni Si Harmonizing subtype

(Valentine Meged & Anatoly Ovcharov) The sensory subtype is modest and non-demonstrative, constrained and polite, obstinate and uncompromising in regards to upholding their interests. Give concrete, logical reasons, rather than far-fetched ones, when explaining themselves. From time to time become thoughtful and isolate themselves from friends in order to plunge into their problems. Restrained in dialogue, they are laconic but at times try forcing a smile if they feel that there is intensity in the conversation. Dress with taste, like original, but modest, items of quality; watch over their health and figure: an aesthete. Enjoy manual labor, they are careful, laborious, patient and persistent; if in business will tirelessly improve production – material or intellectual – though sometimes they require a change of employment. Gestures tend to be graceful and lazy, smooth and thus confident in exact movements. Gait appears a little bit weakened and elastic; do not like feeling rushed but, at the same time, are not sluggish; may seem a little bit haughty.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Negativism is "we need $10 more". Positivism is "we have $90." When the goal is $100.
> 
> That quote was actually SLI.
> 
> ...


Still, positive vs negative is a difficult one. Because it is very dependent on what it is that you're judging. If I was to look at someone's CV, it is more important to look at the negatives imo because there will be less of them. Sure you write well, well structured, including this, this, and this. But it is more..constructive to be specific about what needs changing. 

Starting to think this is more a bias towards noticing the negatives rather than an objective explanation after all....


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Positive/Negative isn't the same as optimism and pessimism.

The part of that SLI cognition at the very beginning that says "positivism makes them this" is what positivism is.


* *




Positivist–Negativist Dichotomy

Positivism I understand as the tendency to maximize the positive, Negativism as the tendency to minimize the negative. Positivists primarily perceive the positive side of any phenomenon, and often turn a blind eye to the negative. Negativists won't overlook problems, and simultaneously mitigate any positive aspects to their situation of interest.

2.1) Intellectual Level

At this level, the Positivism–Negativism dichotomy manifests as identification of similarities or differences in object comparison. In Negativists thought processes prevails contrast, in Positivists leads comparison. Meaning that Positivists more easily hold overall views of an object, without considering its internal divisions. Conversely, Negativists more easily distinguish its extreme points of separation and opposing contrasts.

Directly relevant to this is a dichotomy known in cognitive psychology as convergent/divergent thinking [5], discovered by J. P. Guilford. In his opinion, divergent thinking, from simple initial data, yields several different solutions to the same problem; a trait characteristic to the alternative-thinking of Negativists.

Opposite this, convergent thinking searches for a single valid encompassing solution; a trait more characteristic to Positivist thinking. For them, a problem is unsolved until the validity of one solution is proven against other alternatives.

2.2) Social Level

Positivism–Negativism affects the degree of internal group coherence and regulates attraction/repulsion between its members.

An individual's ability to assimilate into a group is typologically predictable. Negativists are remote types. They need constant assurance, even in a group they consider their own. Therefore it is more difficult to fully integrate Negativists into a group. Positivists on the other hand, are inclined to close range communication. They do not polarize contrasts, but smooth them over in one way or another. Thus Positivists facilitate monocentric group structure and unity of purpose. Whereas Negativists amplify polarizing forces conducive to polycentric group structure.
Consider the example of SEI, a fairly good-natured type, although Negativist. Is there a behavioral tendency towards remoteness? Yes, it contrasts its subgroup with other subgroups. Thereby disrupting, unintentionally or not, unity of purpose in the whole group overall.

What process balances internal group cohesion? It is observed that Positivists are drawn towards their opposite, which contributes to overall group solidarity, particularly through the ease of intragroup role distribution. Negativists on the other hand, have an inherent paradoxical attraction to those similar to themselves. The nearer such parallel charged elements converge, however, it becomes increasingly difficult to implement mutual action. Repulsive forces rapidly emerge and fracture group integration.

The overall incidence of monolithic or polarized group behavior is a reliable index for gauging Positivist–Negativist tendencies. Negativism generates tension in intragroup relations, leading on one hand to an increase in psychological distance between members, but on the other hand activating its internal momentum to say "Move!". Positivism by contrast contracts psychological distance and encourages internal group cohesion, but can also bring complacency, carelessness, and 'vapidity' of existence.

2.3) Psychological Level

In a psychological sense, this dichotomy can be approximately interpreted as trust/distrust.

Each type of person behaves in life according to how they answer the following existential question: is human nature inherently good or evil? For Positivists, human nature is inherently good, so they are more likely to be trusting. This does not mean that they consciously consider themselves to be good, just that they conduct themselves as if others were. Negativists even under favorable conditions are inclined to expect the worst. Their degree of trust in others is therefore is much lower.

The relation between Positivists and Negativists is illustrated well by the analogy of electric conductors. Electric-people (Negativists who have accumulated a negative psychological charge) discharge into conductor-people (Positivists), who tend to provoke them in just the right way to do so. All of which happens mostly automatically and unconsciously. The resulting emotional flash establishing temporary balance of psychological (electro-)potentials. This beneficial surge of emotional release, Aristotle in his "Poetics" called 'catharsis'—psychological purging via intense experience.

2.4) Physical Level

The spatial arrangement of conversation parties in front or near is a key factor in communication, its importance first stressed by Harry S. Sullivan. Negativists gain leverage in communication from positions opposite the partner, Positivists from positions alongside or at an angle deflecting a straight-on gaze.

Automatic reductions in confrontation due to being seated side by side, are a common method used by marital psychologists working with couples. Sitting side by side and addressing an imaginary third party, enables couples to gradually decrease the severity of sore conflict.

Clinical psychologists studying nonverbal cues classify gestures indicative of critical attitudes. Such gestures are typically 'closed'—for instance, a hand at the mouth. From a Socionics standpoint then, closed demeanor is better explained by Negativism, not Introversion.

Negativism induces tangible bodily tension. Negativists are inclined to accumulate 'charge', making highly-charged Negativists easily overexcitable (especially if also Dynamic). In order to compensate against this, Negativists are recommended to engage in physical exercise that relaxes and smooths internal tension. While Positivists are recommended to perform physical exercise that excites and intensifies their physiological processes




For instance, SLI is positivist, but the SLI type description points out pessimistic aspects.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Positive/Negative isn't the same as optimism and pessimism.
> 
> The part of that SLI cognition at the very beginning that says "positivism makes them this" is what positivism is.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's spotting the negatives before the positives. Two people could see an object as equally great but one would say "it's good because it's not heavy" and the other would say "it's good because it's easy to move around". 

Yeah, no I'm definitely negativistic based on the description also.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> Yeah it's spotting the negatives before the positives. Two people could see an object as equally great but one would say "it's good because it's not heavy" and the other would say "it's good because it's easy to move around".
> 
> Yeah, no I'm definitely negativistic based on the description also.


Contrasting instead of comparing?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Contrasting instead of comparing?


Lol I really don't know


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Constructivist and emotivist - Wikisocion


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Constructivist and emotivist - Wikisocion


I relate well to emotional anchors and being emotionally hooked to particular parts of books/films. And constructive points over sympathies.

Yeah constructivist.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> How i perceive my own use of Ne appears a bit pointless. Se is amore useful function in some respects however more annoying to deal with. Those who are too imposing i detach from and sometimes make them feel guilty. Or ill do what they want cos i dont have the energy for an argument but theyre going to lose me if they keep being like that.


Still SLI. Probably SLI-C or SLI-H.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

The difference between Fe valueing and Fi valueing seems to be that apha and beta enjoy group interaction more, whereas gamma and delta prefer one on one relations. Alpha is all about cheerful group interaction with food, drink, jokes, etc. Delta interaction is more subdued, and more like the interaction you and Jeremy are having(one on one conversation, with genuine interest in what the other is saying).

Which one do you see yourself more as?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> The difference between Fe valueing and Fi valueing seems to be that apha and beta enjoy group interaction more, whereas gamma and delta prefer one on one relations. Alpha is all about cheerful group interaction with food, drink, jokes, etc. Delta interaction is more subdued, and more like the interaction you and Jeremy are having(one on one conversation, with genuine interest in what the other is saying).
> 
> Which one do you see yourself more as?


I want a big group gathering of people who know each other well. Drinking games, competition, then drunk paintball. Then a big rave.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> You're convinced I'm an introverted perceiver?
> 
> I would think Ni


I was about to say, I think that everything you mentioned in your first post is _possibly _more Ni than anything else. It definitely didn't seem like Ne. 

Have you filled out a questionnaire? That would yield more accurate results, I think.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> I want a big group gathering of people who know each other well. Drinking games, competition, then drunk paintball. Then a big rave.


To be honest with you, your lighthearted-ness comes as traits of Fi-IEE. You seem unafraid of bringing new information to discuss in every post you make, something an ILE wouldn't do. ILEs are careful about the information they reveal(if any at all) because they are aware of this feel it is important for a variety of reasons(?). Its almost like working for the secret service was for ILEs. 

You want a group of people, but this doesn't say if its Fe energy you want in that group, or not. Its hard to say as it seems your post doesn't necessarily reflect deep desires but rather just a spontaneous urge of the moment, lol.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> To be honest with you, your lighthearted-ness comes as traits of Fi-IEE. You seem unafraid of bringing new information to discuss in every post you make, something an ILE wouldn't do. ILEs are careful about the information they reveal(if any at all) because they are aware of this feel it is important for a variety of reasons(?). Its almost like working for the secret service was for ILEs.
> 
> You want a group of people, but this doesn't say if its Fe energy you want in that group, or not. Its hard to say as it seems your post doesn't necessarily reflect deep desires but rather just a spontaneous urge of the moment, lol.


I'll give you an interesting example of my cognitive functions.

My ex asked if I was significant to her and I asked her to define what significant meant. Then she spoke about still caring and deep feelings that aren't romantic. I didn't like this realm and kept asking for an impersonal definition of what significance means in this context. There are maybe 2 people I consider significant in my life, although maybe a dozen would say they love me.

*Edit* I don't consider myself to have any deep desires or goals. I don't think about the future either much


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> I was about to say, I think that everything you mentioned in your first post is _possibly _more Ni than anything else. It definitely didn't seem like Ne.
> 
> Have you filled out a questionnaire? That would yield more accurate results, I think.


I've filled out a couple of questionnaires before. Fi, Si and Se questions always annoyed me.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> I'll give you an interesting example of my cognitive functions.
> 
> My ex asked if I was significant to her and I asked her to define what significant meant. Then she spoke about still caring and deep feelings that aren't romantic. I didn't like this realm and kept asking for an impersonal definition of what significance means in this context. There are maybe 2 people I consider significant in my life, although maybe a dozen would say they love me.
> 
> *Edit* I don't consider myself to have any deep desires or goals. I don't think about the future either much


To the ex thing, how is that an example of how your cognitive functions work?

Not having any deep seated desires or goals seems like a lack of Se. Or it could be something else, as one of my friends I've typed a LSI and he doesn't have any goals and lives from day to day. Its unusual for an LSI to operate that way, I consider him dysfunctional though, as he clearly isn't getting anywhere yet he clearly isn't happy.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> To the ex thing, how is that an example of how your cognitive functions work?
> 
> Not having any deep seated desires or goals seems like a lack of Se. Or it could be something else, as one of my friends I've typed a LSI and he doesn't have any goals and lives from day to day. Its unusual for an LSI to operate that way, I consider him dysfunctional though, as he clearly isn't getting anywhere yet he clearly isn't happy.


Yeah I'm dysfunctional in that sense. Well it's something to do with crap feeling isn't it


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> Yeah I'm dysfunctional in that sense. Well it's something to do with crap feeling isn't it


I guess, lol. 

Btw, you didn't answer my question.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> I guess, lol.
> 
> Btw, you didn't answer my question.


Because the way I responded to her question suggests Fi ignoring or something


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> Because the way I responded to her question suggests Fi ignoring or something


Does it? Fi ingoring? Ber aware that Fi ignoring(7th funtion) is EIE or ESE. 

Are those types you've considered for yourself? Not sure what it suggests.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Does it? Fi ingoring? Ber aware that Fi ignoring(7th funtion) is EIE or ESE.
> 
> Are those types you've considered for yourself? Not sure what it suggests.


Okay I'd say it doesn't then.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> Okay I'd say it doesn't then.


Yeah. Its just that as a behavior, it just seems like such an odd way to react to someone telling you they care about you. I'm not trying to judge you or anything, so don't take this the wrong way, just saying that you have to take into account different factors when trying to determine type, some things just aeren't type related.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah. Its just that as a behavior, it just seems like such an odd way to react to someone telling you they care about you. I'm not trying to judge you or anything, so don't take this the wrong way, just saying that you have to take into account different factors when trying to determine type, some things just aeren't type related.


I guess they were asking if I'm significant to them and I wanted to find a way of saying they are without lying to them


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> I guess they were asking if I'm significant to them and I wanted to find a way of saying they are without lying to them


Yeah, well, I'm not sure what it proves, type-wise. The person was not significant to you, so there was no need to lie. If you lie, its cause you want to spare their feelings, and if you want to spare their feelings, its because you care(at least on some level).


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah, well, I'm not sure what it proves, type-wise. The person was not significant to you, so there was no need to lie. If you lie, its cause you want to spare their feelings, and if you want to spare their feelings, its because you care(at least on some level).


Im almost certain of xNTP after all. Probably LII


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> Im almost certain of xNTP after all. Probably LII


Those still aren't the same thing lol.

Pick one

* *





emotions and emotional expression, passion, mood, excitation, exuberance, romanticism, imitation, acting, not a moral arbiter of good/evil, how they are treated as opposed to how others are treated, sympathy, at certain instances disregards other people's humanity in certain situations, judgements are determined by the situation - at things being done





* *




like/dislike, decency and niceness, morals, good/bad, etiquette, humanism, attraction/repulsion, empathy, compassion, attitude towards other human beings, how others are treated, think about other's humanity "let's hear his side," judgements determined by people doing things


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Those still aren't the same thing lol.
> 
> Pick one
> 
> ...


Perhaps 2nd one.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

TruthDismantled said:


> Perhaps 2nd one.


Pick one


* *




potential/possibility, the unique and unusual, ability, essence, perception of the whole, uncertainty, the unknown, search, internal makeup, suddenness, chance, being, permanence, impermanence




* *




authority, influence, desire, political interest/personal investment, competition/struggle, willpower, impact, force, appearance, readiness, tactics, territory


----------

